# this 9 year old really pisses me off.



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

What can I say...video tells it all...
you need to get passed the first half to really see why I'm pissed.
G.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

is he better than you?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

terminalvertigo said:


> is he better than you?


I could beat him in an arm wrestle....for sure.
G.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> I could beat him in an arm wrestle....for sure.
> G.


I’ll wait for the video replay


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Great guitar faces as well.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey, don't be jealous of a 9 year old....an 11 year old maybe.








especially when you look around the music room.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

On the other hand, looks like I can play drums about as well as his little sister Jazel. 

Sent from my A3_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Joe Bonnamasa, Derek Trucks, Quinn Sullivan... all these guys started very young. I don't see this kid any different from them.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

The Vaughan brothers were young starters as well. I don't know how they compared to this talented kid, but I often wish I started young and had supportive parents. My dad hated noise, so guitars were not allowed, and drums............HELL NO!!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Chito said:


> Joe Bonnamasa, Derek Trucks, Quinn Sullivan... all these guys started very young. I don't see this kid any different from them.


Except he probably has more money and greater coverage than they did back then.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Always good to start young but, being a pro musician is a tough hard life in the beginning as a lot of you know and it takes commitment and a certain charisma to make it on the big stage. No lack of talented young people out there for sure.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Except he probably has more money and greater coverage than they did back then.


Actually those guys had coverage too. Not sure about having money for that kid. Here's 8 year old Quinn with Buddy Guy.






Here's Derek Trucks at 13 playing with the Allman Brothers






Here's Joe Bonamassa jamming


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Chito said:


> Actually those guys had coverage too. Not sure about having money for that kid. Here's 8 year old Quinn with Buddy Guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saying his latest video that came out yesterday has been seen around 35,000 times and he has almost 170,000 subscribers. That's where the money is. From the looks of it he's signed with Universal too. Seems he's endorsed by Gibson and Elixir strings. That doesn't include what he makes from his Facebook site. That's the big difference between him and other kids his age, now, and the guys you mentioned.....media coverage. Doing in a very short time what used to take years. Getting a lot of coverage and making money. Not too sure if he's paying his dues the way they did tho.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

6 year old


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

No doubt, he's put in some hours. And I didn't watch any of his other videos, but it would seem that he does play with other human beings, as well. On the "pro side" it looks like his handlers have the product placement thing figured out too - gotta get me some Elixer strings! :-D


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> 6 year old


Looks like her site is only 4 months old and she already has more than 200,000 subscribers. One of the videos has been viewed more than 5 million times.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah, seen him on other tunes - if he doesn’t go into some other career he’ll be one of the next hot guitarists. 

But if he’d sang like Stapleton I’d have been pissed.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Meh, he's no Thomas McRocklin... 






Seriously though, this (McRocklin) kid was all the rage when I started to take guitar more seriously in the late 80's early 90's,(he's much younger in this vid) and except for a few die hards, I'd say the average cat has no idea who he is now. I'm sure he's still playing. I just YouTube'd Thomas McRocklin cause I remembered the name as he was "the next Vai". 

They come and go...


----------

